# Technical terminology



## Solus (Dec 7, 2018)

I am currently working on a cyberpunk-esque poem, and I find myself in need of expanding my vocabulary.

Now, that said, I'm in need of words that can be used in a poem. 

Circuits and transistors give off a much better impression than HDMI and SCSI. 

I've tried searching for lists, but they tend not to be satisfactory; if you were to know of a good list or site I would be very interested.

Thank you for taking the time to read this


----------



## ned (Dec 7, 2018)

took me two clicks - knock yourself out......

online-computer-science-glossary


----------



## Myk3y (Jan 25, 2019)

ned said:


> took me two clicks - knock yourself out......
> 
> online-computer-science-glossary



That is extremely 'light'. 

FOLDOC is a better resource: https://foldoc.org/contents/all.html


----------

